# transporting pets on domestic flights with Egyptair



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone hope someone can help/advise!

Was hoping to be flying with our two cats on a domestic flight from Marsa Alam to Cairo with Egyptair (Express). Read on their site that they are allowed in the cabin under front seat but there is a weight restriction of 4kgs, including pet carrier. We have weighed them both and they are over the allowed weight allowance. One weighing 7kgs and the other 5kgs.

Has anyone flown with their pets in the cabin over this weight restriction? How strict are Egyptair with this requirement?

If we cannot take them on the flight it will mean a 12 hour drive!! (Rather than one hour which we would prefer with them)

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tabagirl said:


> Hi Everyone hope someone can help/advise!
> 
> Was hoping to be flying with our two cats on a domestic flight from Marsa Alam to Cairo with Egyptair (Express). Read on their site that they are allowed in the cabin under front seat but there is a weight restriction of 4kgs, including pet carrier. We have weighed them both and they are over the allowed weight allowance. One weighing 7kgs and the other 5kgs.
> 
> ...


Maybe if you can't take them in the cabin they should be able to go in the hold then you wont have to do the 12 hr drive.


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Hurghada Pat - many thanks for your quick response! Unfortunately, the plane they use on this domestic flight does not have the facilities to carry pets in the hold.

Cheers.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tabagirl said:


> Hi Hurghada Pat - many thanks for your quick response! Unfortunately, the plane they use on this domestic flight does not have the facilities to carry pets in the hold.
> 
> Cheers.



I've asked the question on another site so will see later today if i get any replies....by the way they are all Hurghada people who own animals so hopefully someone will know.I would be very surprised if they are strict as they certainly aren't when it comes to your luggage.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

My friends have just encountered this problem too with Egypt Air. They have not found a way round it.

You could try the other airlines that take care of petroleum workers like:
Smart Aviation

or:
PAS

They fly from Hurghada to Cairo and maybe they know an airline that flies Marsa to Cairo. I used Petroleum Air Services Cairo to Al Kharga and back and they were excellent. Not sure if any of these take animals.


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi HurghadaPat

Many thanks...... will keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Gounie - many thanks... will check out their sites.

Cheers.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tabagirl said:


> Hi HurghadaPat
> 
> Many thanks...... will keep my fingers crossed!!


Sorry so far no replies


----------



## tctech (May 27, 2013)

Gounie said:


> My friends have just encountered this problem too with Egypt Air. They have not found a way round it.
> 
> You could try the other airlines that take care of petroleum workers
> 
> ...


there was a lady on a pas flight that I was on last year (to luxor) she had a cat and brought it on in a holdall ,quite surprised me but not one of the Egyptians on the flight seemed to bat an eyelid ,and it appeared to be the norm ,so maybe try pas


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks TCTech will check them out.

Cheers


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think they would be very strict about it. It probably is restricted to small pets (i.e. under 4 kg, a cat, a small dog, etc vs. a golden retriever or a German Shepherd). Maybe if you split them in 2 different carriers? Not sure... try to call and ask directly.


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Nouniii4

The cats will be in separate carriers. 1. total weight 5kgs and 2. total weight 7kgs.

We are still endeavouring to get a response from Egyptair!!


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

I say take a leap of faith and just take them on the adventure  try to bribe someone!


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am not sure if you have solved this issue or not, but there are Egyptair flights that are not express i.e. a boeing 737-800 or airbus a320 that has facilities to hold the animals in the luggage holds.. I would try looking for those.


----------

